# Full Color Vinyl Designs for T-Shirts



## clarkhaddock (May 29, 2005)

We are looking for a way to print shirt orders in small runs of 1-5 per design. Not ready to go digital due to all the bad things we hear. 

I heard we could get a normal full color vinyl printer & cutter that can print full color designs on some type of heat transfer paper. The cutter is able to cut out any open areas so any type of design can work or it seems. We just print it on some type of heat transfer paper and press it on with the heat press. I am sure it is not as easy as that but any ideas on where i should start looking for equipment and supplies for this? anyone done this, how does it work, look, etc...?


----------



## treadhead (Jul 26, 2006)

clarkhaddock said:


> We are looking for a way to print shirt orders in small runs of 1-5 per design. Not ready to go digital due to all the bad things we hear.
> 
> I heard we could get a normal full color vinyl printer & cutter that can print full color designs on some type of heat transfer paper. The cutter is able to cut out any open areas so any type of design can work or it seems. We just print it on some type of heat transfer paper and press it on with the heat press. I am sure it is not as easy as that but any ideas on where i should start looking for equipment and supplies for this? anyone done this, how does it work, look, etc...?


Hey Clark...welcome!

Yes..that is true. There is a printable vinyl specifically made for garment printing. You print the design (do not mirror the image) and then cut out the image. Then you use a product like a thermal Magic Mask which will transfer the image from the backing paper to the garment. Basically it lifts the image off the backing paper and holds all the pieces together so you can place it on the garment. Once you heat press the image onto the garment, you remove the masking material and you have the image on the garment.


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

be prepared to spend lots of $$$..I saw this in operation at Long Beach and you too can do this for about 14k or so..Don't think it is the machine for breaking into the biz. you really need to have a good customer base to support that kind of operation. I would put this in the category of DTG as far as expense goes...and the machine is not small..certainly not desktop...


----------



## clarkhaddock (May 29, 2005)

I have gotten some cost down and they start from aroudn 10,000-13,000 for the basic units. Any ideas on brands, names, or the special feactures we need to make sure they offer?


----------

